# Is Dish Full 'O Crap?



## 69 1/2 sixpackbee (May 22, 2010)

I just "chatted" with the tech and he says I can't add a 111 to my existing service. Is he full of it? I currently have a 722K/222K in my home in California that picks up 119/110/129 birds. In my RV I want to get a 111 ('cause it's small) and I am going to use it with a single LNB dish and setup as Dish300 and point at one bird at a time. I have a Winegard crank up dish currently and am not interested in toting along another multi-LNB with a tripod, etc, etc. The crank up is fine for me. I am not concerned with not being able to get HD either so an SD receiver is fine. 
I know the 111 is not MPEG4 but I am in the western arc and from what I am gathering we are not MPEG4 here on the west coast, right?
Is this going to be okay?



Thanx,
Bud


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

69 1/2 sixpackbee said:


> I just "chatted" with the tech and he says I can't add a 111 to my existing service. Is he full of it? I currently have a 722K/222K in my home in California that picks up 119/110/129 birds. In my RV I want to get a 111 ('cause it's small) and I am going to use it with a single LNB dish and setup as Dish300 and point at one bird at a time. I have a Winegard crank up dish currently and am not interested in toting along another multi-LNB with a tripod, etc, etc. The crank up is fine for me. I am not concerned with not being able to get HD either so an SD receiver is fine.
> I know the 111 is not MPEG4 but I am in the western arc and from what I am gathering we are not MPEG4 here on the west coast, right?
> Is this going to be okay?
> 
> ...


Correct.Western Arc is not MPEG4 SD yet,Still MPEG2.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

HD accounts are supposed to have all HD receivers. Check the 211k.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

69 1/2 sixpackbee said:


> In my RV I want to get a 111 ('cause it's small) and I am going to use it with a single LNB dish and setup as Dish300 and point at one bird at a time.


Well there is your problem.

You cannot share an account between your home and your RV.

B. Additional Tuners and Receivers. We may choose to allow you to place additional receivers on your account. If we allow you to do so, each additional receiver will be authorized to receive the same Services as your initial receiver, subject to the limitations of your television equipment. All of your receivers must be located at the same residence and continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line and/or broadband home network. *If you wish to receive Services at two different residential locations, you must open a separate account for each location,* unless otherwise specifically authorized by Dish Network. You may not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to the same land-based telephone line and/or broadband home network. If we later determine that you did, we may disconnect your Services and, in addition to all other applicable fees, you agree to pay us the difference between the amounts actually received by us and the full retail price for the Services authorized for each DISH Network receiver on your account.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/legal/RCA.pdf​


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

James Long said:


> Well there is your problem.
> 
> You cannot share an account between your home and your RV.
> 
> ...


His RV isn't a Residential home...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blaze said:


> His RV isn't a Residential home...


DISH considers it separate.


----------

